# Rabbit Racing



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

- Coming February 17th...Racing with the Rabbit boys! -
The East Coast Racing Series is coming to Quakertown Raceway for a fun-filled day of going fast!
Ceramic Super Stock cars will be running on the twisty Snake Pit. We will be open 'til 10PM on Friday the 16th for practice, doors open at 8AM on Saturday with racing to start around noon.
Rabbit Racing will have their parts boards on hand, full of some of the finest HO racing supplies on the market! This will be a great opportunity for the local guys to mix it up with some of the finest H.O. racers around! As always, ECRS rule are simple: 6-ohm or higher armature, ceramic mags all around, no shunts or ball bearings. $10 entry fee. Hope to see you there! :wave:


----------

